# Baby roof rat Styx



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

I just wanted to show off my baby roof rat Styx. I found him and his sister Tiki in my barn and bottle raised them. Unfortunately Tiki got out and commited suicide. She got into the toilet and drowned in the middle of the night. The only bright thing was Styx was the more friendly of the two and now since he is alone he's more attached to me. I know these do not make great pets but he's very sweet. I just love him. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful and I also love your pentagram ring. I am Wiccan myself


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Soooooo cute. :3 And I also love the ring. xD While I'm not Wiccan, I find it fascinating and did test it out during my middle school years... lol


----------



## Jan Jinkle (Sep 17, 2012)

Aww, he's adorable! How old? And I have to jump on the opposite bandwagon with that ring, I'm a Catholic


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, so cute.  good luck with him, Styx is an interesting name  I'm very sorry about the other girl  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

He is adorableI love that you are wearing the ring also it lines up so well since Styx is the demon that killed Priest in charmed ( I am odd I know)


----------



## noomi (Sep 28, 2012)

Aww, so cute.  good luck with him, Styx is an interesting name  I'm very sorry about the other girl  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Ashley29 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry for your loss of the little lady, but he is adorable. So how different has he been from the typical pet rat so far?  I'm curious, since you bottle raised him and such. Is it just me or is his head shape different as well? I'm amazed by how different he looks than my little fancy girls. Never seen one up close like this before. 

And yes, awesome ring. I had one similar (although worn single point up), silver, I gave it to my fiance when he proposed to me. Where did you get it? I have been wanting to get another for myself.


----------

